# high tencile woven wire fence help!



## emwiss86 (Mar 6, 2011)

We currently have a 1/2 acre of split rail fencing (3 rails) and the top and middle rail currently have high tensile wire on them for our one horse. i wanted to add high tensile *woven *wire from the bottom to middle rail because we are thinking of adding a pig, calve or some smaller animals to the farm. My question was, do i need to use a tightener/stretcher device, like i'm reading people online have done? Or if i"m going to tighten it every 15 feet at the split rail posts by hand will it be ok not to use it. it also will hooked up to electric causing the animals not to push on the woven wire? any ideas?? the help is much appreciated


----------

